# Poultry - Freeze in Modified Atmosphere Package or Vacuum Seal



## chuckles (Feb 21, 2014)

I try to buy lots of chx breasts and thighs when they are on sale. It is packaged on a foam tray and I believe it has a modified atmosphere gas. I've always frozen it in this commercial packaging in which it is sold. Now that I have a vac sealer, would it be better to unpackage and vac seal before freezing? Would vac sealing it significantly extend frozen shelf life? Should I just continue to freeze in the commercial packaging?


----------



## venture (Feb 21, 2014)

Vac freeze for sure.

Extends life in many ways.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chuckles (Feb 22, 2014)

Thx Venture.


----------

